# Looking for suggestions on where to market



## NakedAnimal (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi,

I'm looking for some suggestions for websites/magazines/etc. where I may do well to market my shirts catering to those who delight in adult humor, namely adult-themed funny t-shirts, offensive t-shirts, political t-shirts & hardcore t-shirts. Places that might be open to link exchange would be especially helpful too.

thanks for your time and help

Naked Animal


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What places have you came up with so far? 

Since you have your market defined, you have to just figure out which websites, blogs, magazines, newspapers, they read and advertise there.


----------



## JohnnyMo (Jun 14, 2007)

I've done well with a similar type of tee on CollegeHumor.com and Fark.com. They are fairly pricey though, so depending on your budget, may be more than you want to cough up initially. If you want to look for some lower cost alternatives to start, check AdBrite.com for a litany of sites that you can "target" to find your ideal audience and demo and sample them out for a quick test run.


----------



## NakedAnimal (Jun 11, 2007)

As for what I've come up with so far, I'm looking into a market similar to TShirtHell.com, foulmouthshirts.com, and similar also to say, suicidegirls.com, nerve (magazine), Deviant nation and some others come to mind. 

the major obstacle is i don't have a budget and i don't know what kind of expenditure i'd need to be able to handle before i could expect it to pay for itself and start showing some profit. i can't finance the kind of marketing campaign it really calls for now. that said, i'm very interested in low budget and free stuff (who isn't, right?) like link exchanges and such to build up (though it will be very slow, of course) an audience of regular visitors and clients/buyers. if i could find some sources that match this (unfortunate, though hopefully temporary) requirement, while targeting my audience, that would be ideal (a pipe dream, to some extent, perhaps, but there it all is). the problem of course is finding them (and finding a way to reach them with these constraints). that in a nut shell is what i'm looking for and hoping folks might be able to help out with a bit. thanks!


----------

